# This one almost got REAL hairy



## PatBeek (Jan 13, 2012)

.

*This one almost got hairy. 

If they would have left this hive in the house much longer, it could have been a disaster.*


----------



## Arlo (Sep 16, 2009)

Very nice cut out!!


----------



## Daniel Y (Sep 12, 2011)

I am wondering if you could cause any more unnecessary damage to their home in the process.


----------



## PatBeek (Jan 13, 2012)

Daniel Y said:


> I am wondering if you could cause any more unnecessary damage to their home in the process.


Damage?

What damage was caused?

The siding was folded back and will neatly fold back exactly as was and nailed back.

The plywood square I cut out is easily fixable.

The REAL damage would have been if those bees would have been allowed to build farther back and even more cutting (or poisoning, God forbid) would have been the result.

The customer was ecstatic.

.


----------



## PatBeek (Jan 13, 2012)

.

Daniel, I'm not a know-it-all. Admittedly, I have a lot to learn (especially with my singing and rapping skilz), but please educate me on how this could have been better approached.

.


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

Pat, if I may interject as a builder/remodeler. Vertical aluminum siding installs into each other much like aluminum soffit does. Once you remove one entire panel completely buy pulling the tounge out of the groove, the rest is pretty easy to slip out. Once aluminum is bent/creased it's not going to be pretty as in pre cutout condition. Aluminum foil is a smooth and nice looking until you crinkle it, but try getting it smooth again... not going to happen. I despise aluminum siding.
The plywood was only there for shipping purposes to hold the trusses from flopping. No issue there. 
The ONLY other option was going through the roof. But you had no way of knowing that upfront. No one would have.
That was a tough removal all around and you did the best in a nasty situation.


----------



## Daniel Y (Sep 12, 2011)

Pat, did not mean to ignore your reply. Having big issues with my computer. Took me 30 minutes to get it so I can reply. First good on you for removing the bees at all. that puts in the one percentile of folks in the first place. Second. when I got the first glimps of your work with the siding all folded back it literally made me sick to my stomach. Not trying to insult with that it is true. Basicallly ditto Beeman. all of that siding could have been taken off with no bending at all. I agree with the ply not being an issue. So rather than take a cheap insult shot at you I will now add that I would suggest you do at least a search next time "How to remove aluminum siding". Or find a person or two that has done these things before. basically do a bit of homework. Post the situation here and see if anyone can make suggestions. For me I look at this and think. Is this what I have to overcome in my customers to be allowed to do a cut out on their home? Have the people in my area seen this is the results of getting bees out of a structure? Don't be discouraged from doing more. they need to be done. Live, learn and move on. You do genuinely have my respect for taking it on in the first place.


----------



## PatBeek (Jan 13, 2012)

.

I was following orders from the owner. He said go ahead and fold it back. He didn't care. 

.


----------



## PatBeek (Jan 13, 2012)

.

By the way, my brief response above wasn't an attempt to discount the advice given.

I really appreciate the constructive criticism and tips and will most definitely consider that information in future removals.

Patrick


----------



## rwlaw (May 4, 2009)

I kinda cringed when I saw the panels too, but in a different light. I don't trust the edges of sheet metal, they cut like a razor knife, lost too much hide handling that crap.


----------



## Daniel Y (Sep 12, 2011)

Pat, One thing that often happens to me when I do a cut out. Neighbors show up to watch the show. and then start saying things like. hey so and so up the street has bees in their shed. etc etc etc. I get more cut outs that way. My number also tends to get passed around a lot. So I am also looking at what all the others that see the work are thinking. It is great that the owner is fine with it.


----------

